
Demystifying Floating-Point Numbers - endorphone
https://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/floating-point-numbers-an-infinite-number-of-mathematicians-enter-a-bar/
======
aisofteng
I am, like the author, consistently surprised at how few "programmers"
understand this. Baffles me.

~~~
biocomputation
Most people, including programmers, are not used to building numbers from
numbers past basic arithmetic on digits from 0-9.

Floating point numbers use scientific notation which is rarely used by anyone,
even programmers. When was the last time you expressed a large-ish number in
scientific notation when you were working on paper?

Yeah, me either!

------
gumby
A nice, clear explanation of the kind of thing that trips up most users of FP.

IEEE 754 contains a plethora of corner cases but most normal humans never
encounter them. There's enough hazard in the "simple" stuff.

------
jkyrlach
Nope. Still mystified.

